# Original Positive Skill Assessment Letter from Engineers Australia Not Received Yet



## singgineer (Apr 22, 2010)

Forum,

Though it was communicated on 27th May 2010 by Engineers Australia that I have been assessed as Mechanical Engineer with relevant ASCO code, I haven't received the original letter till now and it has been 20 days that I got this communication via email.

Engineers Australia has dispatched the letter via ordinary post to my home address in Pakistan but I haven't received it yet. I dont know what happened this time because the when they had dispatched the acknowledgement of receipt against my application, I received it in almost 8 days after the dispatch from EA.

Can anyone advise what should I do now?


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

I know a friend who faced a similar problem. 
And he has to ask Engineers Australia for a second letter for which process fee was 68AUD.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi DM

check with your post office, they normally take the letter back if it is registered post and if they do not find anyone at the address to receive it. i think they try delivering it 3 times n then finally send it back.

alternatively call Engineers Australia and ask them for a copy of the letter adn tell them you have not received any yet.


----------



## singgineer (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Anj,

I doubt it was a registered post. I did talk with EA on this issue and straightaway that asked me for additional 75 AUD for processing a duplicate. This is injustice really, is it my mistake that I haven't received the letter?

DM


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I can not comment on it being injustice, ACS doestn charge for a duplicate and i dont think u can do much about it.. end of the day u loose if u do not pay. do check with your post office..


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

As Anj said, check with your post office. If it's not being held there for whatever reason you really don't have any option but to pay for another copy. It sucks I know.

Dolly


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi singgineer, 

Firstly is there any way you can track your post using register post number ( I guess you have reg number) ??..secondly in google find out that how long it will take a register post to ship from Aus to your country , at last you just pay and get the new one and cherish the +ve results as good things comes at high price.

Thanks


----------



## singgineer (Apr 22, 2010)

Ozaspirant;

How can I track my document when I haven't been given any tracking number by Engineers Australia? As I mentioned earlier they sent it as " ORDINARY POST" and I doubt there is a tracking number against things posted ordinarily.

Do you think if I ask my post office about this all, they would be in a position to help me out without any tracking details?

DM





Ozaspirant said:


> Hi singgineer,
> 
> Firstly is there any way you can track your post using register post number ( I guess you have reg number) ??..secondly in google find out that how long it will take a register post to ship from Aus to your country , at last you just pay and get the new one and cherish the +ve results as good things comes at high price.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## pak (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi,
Today I have been able to arrange the pickup of my letter from EA through DHL. 
It proved to be a very difficult task even more than writing CDRs. I would like to share the process (excluding the unnecessary part obviously...)with others might be of help to someone.
Call DHL Australia 0061738457850 and ask them to arrange the pickup of letter. The will ask for the required info like address from where letter has to be picked, contact person name etc. and your details. Dont forget to give them your CID Number. 
Next they will generate a Consignment note and email it to you with a cc to EA. You have to fill this consignment note and send it back to EA (assessment officer). DHL will require the credit card info for the payment. once done with this the courier person will pickup the letter and dispatch it to the address provided by you. 
A little bit expensive but better than loosing the letter through ordinary post.


----------



## engsaqib (Jul 10, 2013)

pak said:


> Hi,
> Today I have been able to arrange the pickup of my letter from EA through DHL.
> It proved to be a very difficult task even more than writing CDRs. I would like to share the process (excluding the unnecessary part obviously...)with others might be of help to someone.
> Call DHL Australia 0061738457850 and ask them to arrange the pickup of letter. The will ask for the required info like address from where letter has to be picked, contact person name etc. and your details. Dont forget to give them your CID Number.
> ...


Hi,
Is duplicate letter re-issued with same date and signatory as the original one (File copy Not for submission to DIAC)?


----------

